# Sippo Lake in Stark County



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey guys, I work in Canton and had someone tell me about Sippo Lake off of Perry Dr. I drove out there on my lunch today. Looks like a really nice place to fish. My question is, has anyone fished it? If so, what is in there. And does it cost anything to launch a jon boat out there? 

 flash-----------------------------out


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't think it costs anything to launch out there. You go to the stark parks website for more info. It's a 10HP limit. Sippo from GFO might be able to answer more questions, as he lives on the lake.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

cost a few bucks to launch. electric only. nice bass lake. byt it doesn't open till 8 am..


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

No....

It is a 10 HP limit on sippo. It is open from 7am to 11pm on week days, and weekends 7-12. And there is NO launch fee.

Unless the website is wrong, I am correct, as I got all my info off the website. Last year, Sippo (GFO member) did mention something about an 8 am opening, but it looks like this year its 7.

www.starkparks.com

Click on boating.


----------

